# Allergy - You won't believe it



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I have wool carpet. Yes, Rye is allergic to wool. He has broken out on his chest and half way down. I have been treating it so far and it's not as angry looking and finally has stop spreading and is healing. We have several blankets down now. 

I seriousily hate our carpet. 

It was funny because my step mom and I were chatting about it. I made Rye lay down and showed her. She's like OH my gosh. Yeah my brother's dog is the same thing. They have wool carpet and vet said exactly the same that it was the carpet. She said the rash was totally identitical.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That totally sucks, time for plastic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Or hardwood or ceramic! LMAO...
Hubby is gonnnnaa love me after this.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

now THAT'S a good reason LOL


----------

